# Protocolo Industrial, Manejo de ASCII en la Industria



## catagallo70 (May 16, 2008)

Hola

Necesito saber que es el protocolo industrial ASCII

Gracias por la Ayuda que me puedan brindar.


 Catalina G


----------



## electrodan (May 17, 2008)

No se que entendés por "industrial", pero el asci según lo tengo entendido es un formato de texto.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 17, 2008)

EL ascii no es un protocolo sino una codificacion.

Simplemente se busco una forma de enviar letras/caracteres, por lo que se asigno un numero a cada letra, por ejemplo la "a" es el 65.

Por lo que debes pedir en todo caso  la tabla ascii.


Otro tema son las comunicaciones, muchas veces se envian mensajes que se pueden visualizar cn el hiperterminal por que los numeros binarios corresponden a letras.

Por ejemplo los comandos AT de los modems


----------



## tinchus (May 18, 2008)

Podes arrancar mirando algo del protocolo MODBUS, muy usado... La especificacion se puede bajar libremente... Hay versiones TCP/IP y serie... En las serie tenes una que se llama RTU (Transmite los comandos y datos en formato hexadecimal) y otra que es ASCII (Transmite con esta codificacion)


----------

